# michigan peeps look!!!!



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

Explore the RiverWalk with your pet at the 3rd annual Pooch-a-Palooza, presented by Canine to Five, Detroit Dog Daycare! This year's fun activities include a pet walk, dog fashion show, free pet portraits, pet massages, pet-icures and more!

Tales start to wag when registration begins at 8:30am on Sunday June 21st. Registration and all activities will take place the GM Plaza; right in front the WinterGarden on Atwater Street between Beaubien and Renaissance Drive.

You can walk with or without a dog, but please note that all pets must be on a leash. There is a small fee for entry per dog, and walk-up registration is accepted. Get a discount by registering prior to June 15th! Parking is provided for free for participants at the D1 lot at Beaubien and Franklin streets (entrance at Schweitzer Place).

Click here for a printable registration form- including an map!- or simply enter online at Canine to Five (www.detroitdogdaycare.com)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so that means its on sunday june 21st right? LOL ima bit of a loopy


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

yep sunday (fathers day)


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

So did anybody attended Pooch-a-Palooza?If so how was it?


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i didnt we had other plans that day but i heard that they had a good turn out id also like to know more if anyone attended


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

that soooo sucks!i was so busy helping a friend move i didnt even check my mail until late that night  hopefully some of these michiganders went and will post pics!


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i hope so we r going to the summer bully splash event on sunday i think its the 28 down river


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> i hope so we r going to the summer bully splash event on sunday i think its the 28 down river


wheres that at???im sooo there!just give me the location!


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

*Bully Summer Splash Bash*

Bully Summer Splash Bash

A fun-filled day to celebrate our Bully Breed Friends and their families!

Sunday, June 28, 2009 • 11 a.m. - 3 p.m. 
Currey's Family Pet Care (6261 Hannan Rd., Romulus)

Our experts will help you teach your dog:

• Dock Diving 
• Weight Pulling 
• Flyball 
• Agility 
• And more!

Activities galore for people and pets:

• Enter our fun sport & swimsuit competitions! 
• CGC Testing 
• Play games! 
• Win prizes! 
Low-cost microchipping, vaccinations & heartworm testing available

FREE ADMISSION! All breeds are welcome.

For more information, call 313-943-2697 or go to Friends For the Dearborn Animal Shelter

THANKS TO OUR HOST, CURREY'S FAMILY PET CARE, AND OTHER EVENT SPONSORS:

•It Pet Toys • Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods • Dogswell • Doody Calls • Everything Printable • First Choice Images • Gentle Sensations Canine Massage • iDawg • Katie's Bumpers • LaGuard • Lupine Collars & Leads • Michigan Veterinary Specialists (MVS) • Pet Art By Jen • PetSmart • Purina • VetSelect

Bully Summer Splash Bash and Recycl-A-Bullz are Friends For the Dearborn Animal Shelter programs designed to promote responsible guardianship of American pit bull terriers, American Staffordshire terriers, and other bully breeds.

Recycl-A-Bullz


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

we r going and im takin pics


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> Bully Summer Splash Bash
> 
> A fun-filled day to celebrate our Bully Breed Friends and their families!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast! Take some pics and let us know how it went! thanks for the info. I dont live near there but I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

ill be there too!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WHY are all these cool things happening while Im out of town?! AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I already have plans that day..but iam going try to get out of it. so i can attended


----------

